# Organic Potting Soil



## acedwards (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever used or see a problem with using organic potting soil by Miracle Grow as part of your soil mixture composition for your vivariums? It claims to have no fertilizers in it. I have used it for my plants in the past and it has done really well for them, so lately I've been pondering using it in my vivariums with my frogs to maybe increase my plant growth in the vivarium, but wanted to get a second opinion first. I searched to see if this topic has already been discused and could not find any previous threads, but if i over looked one please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

No need for it. Frog poo does wonders ! 

It does contain an "organic" wetting agent, which I guess could be coconut coir. But I think there are cheaper solutions...


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would stay away from anything that says Miracle Grow. Just because the chemicals aren't used doesn't mean the product wasn't processed in the same plant with all the lovely chemical fertilizers. I had a major issue with this when I first started keeping darts. Lost 3 out of 5 froglets in 2-3 days. Not to mention the soil smells really bad when wet! I have used eco-earth ever since. No problems, no weird smells.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I was thinking about this too. Miracle Grow has an Orchid Mix that looks good to use and the Garden Soil - Flower and Vegetable mix looks good as well. The ingredients state it has "composted forest floor products". I'm just wondering what that is, lol.

I know they don't use chemicals, just the correct mix of soils, nitrogen, potassium, etc. to get good plant growth.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I would stear clear of it..

Personally Id love to find an organic potting soil thats safe for the vivarium.

However all the ones Ive seen have Peat moss in... which is what gives that sooo wonderul smell.


Todd


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So what makes it organic? If it's natural and they don't add chemicals/fertilizers isn't that organic?


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I have been using both the Organic potting soil and the organic orchid mix, zero problems, my Leucs are very happy and hopping around crazy and I've had them populated in both my vivs, my aurats have moved into one of their old vivs and show zero signs of having problems. My soil plants LOVE it. take root very quick and grow good. my only thing to add against it would be I don't think it drains well enough, but also I think its due to the weedblocker I use on my false bottom, I don't think that allows enough water to pass through, My next false bottom, i punched a TON of holes with a fork through it and tested it in the sink, a HUGE difference, before it was like putting water in a plastic bag.. now it actually allows water. but other then that I've had zero issues and I will continue to use it in my future builds. 

*I do mix some eco-earth in. and I think my future one I'll be mixing a little bit of sand in as well. to help w/ drainage, but again please refereance the weedblock issue.


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I have just started using a compost mixture that I have put together. It seems to be doing fine.

Leaves, coco husk, peat moss, pine shavings, lettuce, banana peals, rabbit pellets ect.

With this mixture I do have 2 types of worms Eisenia foetida and Lumbricus rubellus

More time will tell how it fairs with the frogs, so far nothing is happening


----------

